# svnlite update /usr/ports - checksum mismatch



## ph0enix (Sep 30, 2014)

I keep getting the following messages while trying to update/usr/ports:


```
svn: E155017: Checksum mismatch while updating '/usr/ports/databases/sqlite2/Makefile':
   expected:  bfd9a209f632d2123b385d2e180c175d
     actual:  f6895e9d55b22954ffdefe3adfad50cf
```

I remove the offending Makefile and try again but then another one pops up.  What's going on with my ports?  

Thanks!


----------



## dch (Mar 18, 2019)

I can't explain _why_ this occurs but I can at least provide how to fix it for the next user, seeing as this is the top link for this FreeBSD related svn error.


```
$ cd /usr/ports/databases/sqlite2/
$ svn update --set-depth empty
$ svn update --set-depth infinity
$ cd /usr/ports
$ svn up
```

I would be interested to know how this arises.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2019)

If there's nothing worthwhile to keep, the easiest is just to nuke the directory and do a fresh checkout.


----------



## dch (Mar 18, 2019)

I should mention that the above trick avoids needing to download the entire svn tree from scratch. From where I live that's a significant time saver. OTOH a zfs rollback would also have done the trick.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2019)

Wozzeck.Live the OP is having issues with the ports tree itself.


----------

